# Help confirming my purchase....



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

I went out yesterday looking to add a 9mm to my collection. I have always read so much about Glock's reliability and wanted to get one to see for myself. I ended up getting a *Gen 3 G17* and will pick it up later this week. I thought the *Gen 3* felt a little better than the *Gen 4*. I wanted a full sized because I have a compact *XDm* in .40 and a *Sig P238* for carry. Just wanted to hear your guys opinions on the purchase.
Thank for any feedback I can get. I love this site and respect all opinions even if not what I want to hear.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Honestly if it works for you I wouldnt worry much what anyone else says. I personally dont like the plastic fantastic stuff out there but others do , so the best thing to do is try it yourself and see......If it turns out you dont like it its a good bet you can sell it for close to what you paid so you wont lose much.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

OneShotDrop said:


> I went out yesterday looking to add a 9mm to my collection.... I ended up getting a *Gen 3 G17* and will pick it up later this week. ......Just wanted to hear your guys opinions on the purchase.
> Thank for any feedback I can get. I love this site and respect all opinions even if not what I want to hear.


little late now isnt it? if you bought it, be happy with it and forget anyone elses opinion.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Gen 4 G17, have put 3,000 and some rounds through it, and it is a great firearm. I understand the ergonomics are slightly different on the 3's, but it must have felt okay to you or you wouldn't have bought it.

Enjoy the Glock. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Fit, Feel, Function....that's all that matters.....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a couple of Gen3 G17s, and they work flawlessly. Before using the gun, I'd recommend reading the manual, and then cleaning and lubricating your Glock in accordance with the instructions provided in the manual. Do try several different types/brands of ammo to see what your Glock "likes" best, and I'd recommend staying away from the really cheap imported ammo, at least until the weapon has been used a bit with good quality ammo.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Glocks work, as advertised. 

I only have one, and it feels like a brick in my hand, but I have shot it well since the very first round. My experience has been that any decent shooter can shoot about any Glock pretty well and fairly accurately. It's not a pretty gun, but simple machines that keep doing what they were designed to do are beautiful to me.


----------



## techiej (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a 17 gen 4 and love it. I did change the backstrap (comes with it) to the large (4mm) which feels better in my hands.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the gen 3's better than the gen 4's. The only problem with reselling it if you don't like it is that there are soooo many glocks out there the prices are usually pretty competitive and in general lower than what you paid for. My cousin bought 3 glocks off a guy and 1 glock off another boy and spent $775 total. I paid $200 for my last one that was only slightly used. They are definitely great guns, hopefully, you will like it.


----------

